# First ride of year = misadventure



## tomcat (Apr 29, 2013)

Barnard Maine 
4/28/13
Logging road Network

Finally dry enough to ride in the north country.  My first ride of the season was a rough 5 hour miscalculation.
Read the full details at my blog  http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2013/04/first-mountain-bike-ride-of-year.html


----------

